# Lathe Handle Crank



## Bruce88 (May 5, 2015)

Wanted a hand crank for my small lathe, primarily for manual tap and die work.

Drilling the .328 DIA hole thru the 1 inch X 8 inch long shaft was definitely maxing out my jobber bit ability.  The handle is 1 inch DIA X 4.5 inch long was trying out my ball/radius turning tool.


----------



## JimDawson (May 5, 2015)

Very cool lock system! great work!


----------



## brino (May 5, 2015)

Clean design and very well implemented!
It looks very useful.

Does the wedge mechanism need a spring to help it loosen?

Just be sure that it's removed before you hit the power! 

play safe
-brino


----------



## Franko (May 5, 2015)

Nice project and well-done, Jim.


----------



## Bruce88 (May 5, 2015)

brino said:


> Clean design and very well implemented!
> It looks very useful.
> 
> Does the wedge mechanism need a spring to help it loosen?
> ...




No, the wedge mechanism does not need a spring just loosen the small nut and it pulls out without any hang up or problem.

Yes it is definitely a safety thing not to turn the lathe on with handle installed.  My lathe does have one safety feature that could help, the large knob on the control panel when turned disconnects the chuck shaft from the motor and gearing.


----------



## brino (May 5, 2015)

Bruce88 said:


> one safety feature that could help, the large knob on the control panel when turned disconnects the chuck shaft from the motor and gearing



yes, of course, that makes sense; otherwise you're turning a bunch of internal stuff too when you're cranking.
equivalent to disengaging the back gear _and_ the bull gear on my SouthBend.
I could also slacken the flat-belt to make double sure I wouldn't accidentally get whacked by it.....

-brino


----------



## David S (May 5, 2015)

Nice work Bruce.  I was trying to think where have I seen that scarfed wedge before??.. handle bars in to the headstock, and the long adjustable pole for my pool scrubber??

David


----------



## ch2co (May 5, 2015)

Beautiful! Sure beats my old kludged together piece. But I can use 2 or even 3 hands on it...  Seriously very nice work.

Chuck the Grump Old Guy


----------



## brino (May 5, 2015)

David S said:


> I was trying to think where have I seen that scarfed wedge before??



I remember something similar on the Lee Valley bench dogs for woodworking.....like these:

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=59756&cat=1,41637
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=70684&cat=1,43838,70865

-brino


----------



## randyc (May 7, 2015)

Bruce88 said:


> Wanted a hand crank for my small lathe, primarily for manual tap and die work.



That is a VERY clever idea !  I came up with a similar concept but a great deal more complicated 

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/no-back-gears-need-slower-speed.32438/


----------



## hdskip (May 8, 2015)

I've used the wedge mechanism to make a tool to raise dents in shotgun barrels.


----------

